
Everyone's Growing More Worried Over Climate Change - shawndumas
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/democrats-and-republicans-are-growing-more-worried-over-climate-change/
======
blue_dinner
"Last year was the hottest on record, and NASA has declared this past February
the most unusually warm month since it began keeping records. People appear to
be noticing."

My problem is that statements like this are used as proof of climate change.
Temperature isn't climate. Someone would chime in with this (and call the
person an idiot) whenever a cold day was mentioned as proof there was no
global warming.

Now, the exact same reasoning is being used to show proof of climate change.
If the real science is there, we shouldn't be promoting the junk. Even if it
is in your favor. It just makes the whole movement look disingenuous.

